# The Law of Kindness -- Mary Beeke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2007)

_The Law of Kindness: Serving With Heart and Hands_ (2007) by Mary Beeke is available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2007)

Tony Reinke's book review may be found here.


----------

